# My homemade pusher



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Built this 5 yrs ago out of a 8 ft fisher plow with scrap steel I had around shop. Pizza and a 12 pack to build it not pretty but works excellent scrapes great with the steel edge


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks alot cheaper then buying one and works just as good


----------



## JayN.E (Nov 26, 2012)

very nice, I like that. How did you do the quick attach area on the back of the plow?


----------



## Workin 25/8 (Jan 19, 2011)

Little paint and it will be good as new.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

We made our first one also. 
Added a pull back after a year. Looks good
Trip edge?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

i bought a plate and then welder some heavy L iron across the semi circle to weld the plate to then ran angle off the top corners . I left the semi circle on for a little more lenght for stacking. I also made it so when the arms r all the way down the pusher sits level so all u have to do is use the curl to level the box . added 6" to the top, put a 8" edge on blade and 3' deep sides


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

we will paint it this spring. I am starting on a pusher with removable sides soon like a kage or a snowwolf


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks really good. I bet that set up works slick with the trip edge.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

it does and it scrapes as good as a snowplow does. It just needs a paint job come spring


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Im new here I have plowed for 12the years and added a machine im looking to do this as well any more detailed picks would be awsome thanks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

lawnboy2121;1562621 said:


> i bought a plate and then welder some heavy L iron across the semi circle to weld the plate to then ran angle off the top corners . I left the semi circle on for a little more lenght for stacking. I also made it so when the arms r all the way down the pusher sits level so all u have to do is use the curl to level the box . added 6" to the top, put a 8" edge on blade and 3' deep sides


Looks nice Beats them rubber edge pushers

You should add a Cutting edge on top up front to back drag


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I use a 7.5 western for that at the site where the machine is at there r car ports to clean under so I cannot raise the arms .the machine just makes it under


----------

